# Celebes Beauty's or Sulawesi Harlequin shrimp



## ambchang (Mar 15, 2010)

Interesting read, but it did mention about the association between shrimps and sponges.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2464681/


----------



## Cichlid_Bob (Mar 2, 2010)

Are you psychic? I have been thinking about the Harlequins and Celebes for some time now. I am working on an import order as we speak. It'll be my first. I'm thinking of setting up another full rack (10 tanks) of Sula critters.

The 2 hardest things.... 

#1 Deciding which 16 species to bring in

#2 Reading that article and trying to keep my head from turning egg shaped!


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Harlequins are actualy Caridina woltoreckae which is not associated with sponges. Caridina spongicola is the species truly associated with a species of sponge and is only found in a single inlet on Lake Towuti. 

All said and done, C.woltoreckae is still a very sensitive species with a short lifespan in hobbysit hands. Here are the species that some people have been able to keep and breed based on my research:

C. dennerili - Cardinals
White Orchids 
C. glaubrechti - Red Orchids
C. spinata - Yellow cheeks. This species is prone to a disease that causes brown patches on the shell. This will kill the shrimp. If you can get a "clean" stock, they seem to be healthy
Blue Leg Poso


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

:hihi: Yes Bob actually I am psychic! My local agent has just brought in 12 different types of sulawesi, and I am going down on Sunday to pick out what I want from them....Cardinals of course! 

I know he's got the Celebes Beauty and the Redlines, but not sure about the others yet. He was just taking them out of the shipping box when I called him.....so I get first dibs on them :biggrin:

By the time I get there on Sunday, he will know which ones have survived so far. I just love that harlequin shrimp, and he is growing freshwater sponges in his basement tanks, which he took from the freshwater lakes up north in Ontario.

This is why I wondered if anyone else had tried them with freshwater sponges to see if they could survive on the micro-orgasims in those sponges.

PS What exactly is a Black Diamond, and where were you going to get them from??? any pics I could see, if its the one I am thinking of I might be interested in going in on a group buy...depends on the price factor of course.


Anyone ever tried to grow the sponges on this forum??? Would love to know if it worked.


----------



## Cichlid_Bob (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.google.com/m/search?site...l=us&client=safari&q=black diamond shrimp#i=0


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the first pic of the black and white shrimp, but the rest just look like ordinary black crystal or bee shrimp to me! 

Unless I was guaranteed the coloration of the first shrimp pictured I doubt I would want to spend big bucks to get them....I don't have good luck with crystals and bees because of my high PH here.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

janftica said:


> I like the first pic of the black and white shrimp, but the rest just look like ordinary black crystal or bee shrimp to me!
> 
> Unless I was guaranteed the coloration of the first shrimp pictured I doubt I would want to spend big bucks to get them....I don't have good luck with crystals and bees because of my high PH here.


one of the LFS around me has black diamonds in stock. I think they are a bee shrimp of sorts.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Black Diamonds are Bee Shrimp...

The same shrimp species that Crystal Red Shrimp are selectivly bred from


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Noahma said:


> one of the LFS around me has black diamonds in stock. I think they are a bee shrimp of sorts.



If your LFS are getting true black diamonds that are completely black with orange eyes, you need to let me know. I doubt they are as it is probably one of the rarest shrimp right now.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

janftica said:


> I like the first pic of the black and white shrimp, but the rest just look like ordinary black crystal or bee shrimp to me!


The second picture is of a "black diamond" or a Black Tiger with Orange Eyes. If you Canadians can get those suckers, I am going to cry.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

where can someone get some fresh water sponges?


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

black diamond shrimp are black CRS
people should not use that to refer to OE black tigers.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Aaaggghhh, don't cry! Us Canadians will share!!!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

fishsandwitch said:


> black diamond shrimp are black CRS
> people should not use that to refer to OE black tigers.



Actually, it now more common amongst breeders in Germany and Japan to refer to Black Tiger OE as black diamonds now. Never understood why they call them that over there, but they do. Just to let you know. Even DK states that they are now referred to as "black diamonds"

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...07610-t-rex-tigers-black-tiger-variant-2.html

http://www.blue-tiger-shrimp.com/blog/black-tiger-shrimp/

http://www.planetinverts.com/Black Tiger Shrimp.html

http://shop.shrimpking.co.uk/epages...ctPath=/Shops/es132481/Products/"Black Tiger"


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

janftica said:


> Aaaggghhh, don't cry! Us Canadians will share!!!


I won't cry if you let me ship some of these beauties to you and then to me. :tongue: lol jk


----------

